# Transmisores , receptores , Walkie Talkie



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2008)

hola en esta ocacion les dejo un transmisor de am que siempre le e tenido ganas tal vez si alguien me da un puntapie lo armamos para ver que sale de este circuito se ve bastante bueno y bastante bien explicado seria tal vez una buena base para una emisora comunal , es cuestion de verlo y afinar detalles entre todos  (le voy encontrando la vueltita a este escaner entierrado para que haga archivos mas pequeños jeje)


----------



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2008)

parte 2


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 25, 2008)

Diossssssssss porque tienen que existir los transformadoreS?! ¿Porque no hay una documentacion exahustiva de los mismos?...

EDIT1: Excelente documentacion

EDIT2: me gustaria armarlo pero me frenan los ·%$&%·(% transformadores!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2008)

hola antony a que bobina te refieres ?solo lleva tres una es el transformador de alimentacion y las otras dos de nucleo rojo son de radios comun de am facilmente andaria una reciclada , no te desanimes   yo en estos dias lo armare y te comento que resultados da saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 25, 2008)

Obvio que me referia a los transformadores excluyendo al de alimentación...!       Una cosa.. no vi el diseño del circuito impreso..! O es que me salte una escaneada?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 26, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Obvio que me referia a los transformadores excluyendo al de alimentación...!


jeje esx verdad , sabes que el diseño no esta , pero cuando tenga algo echo lo subo , tal para esta noche haga algo


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Okas...!    Tienes camara para subir las fotos?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 26, 2008)

haciendo caso al mensaje  personal de antony123  jeje, busque un articulo que tenia por ahi y harme hace unos 4 años y  ooooohhhhhh sorpresa funciona un transmisor de onda corta , tiene la ventaja de que solo usa una sola bobina de 2,2 uh seria color rojo rojo dorado , si tienes problemas en conseguirla visita un reparador de tv que abundan elementos de este tipo en las placas de desguace, (yo lo tengo a mi hermano que se dedica a eso jeje) los demas componentes son comunes creo que el ls141 lo reemplace por un 081 espero te sirva ( jamas pense usar tanto el escaner jaja) la etapa de potencia no sera tan dificil de hacer.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jejejejejejeje che gracias.:! Bueno la verdad que me han comentado que la ONDA CORTA ya no se usa? Que opinan uds?

EDIT1: Este montaje aparece de manera casi identica (cambiaron las graficas) en la revista NUEVA ELECTRONICA Numero 64 que poseeo actualmente en mis manos..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Jejejejejejeje che gracias.:! Bueno la verdad que me han comentado que la ONDA CORTA ya no se usa? Que opinan uds?
> 
> EDIT1: Este montaje aparece de manera casi identica (cambiaron las graficas) en la revista NUEVA ELECTRONICA Numero 64 que poseeo actualmente en mis manos..!




Ostras¡¡  pues va a ser que no...jeje 

En estos mismos momentos estamos los de la peninsula en plena actividad en 7093  Mhz (40 m) como todos los domingos, y en esa parte del mundo don vives hay la tiraaaa de gentes que la usan, lo que sera es que no tienes un receptor de OC en BLU (SSB) en AM no se habla hace muchosss años.

Un saludo


Edito.

Mira a ver si te gusta este trasto por 200 eurazos lo vende por aquí es un tranceptor muy bueno para iniciarse

http://www.radioaficion.com/php/content/view/111/67/


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Amigo por si no viste vivo en Venezuela...! Uhhh requetelejos...! Psss la verdad que yo estoy aficionado a la RF..! Por eso qiero construir un transceptor para onda media.:! 

EDIT1: Actualmente tengo un esquema de un receptor superheterodinio de onda media que no puedo realizar porque no consigo las partes mas importantes (diodo varicap, transformadores de FI, algunos IC..)

EDIT2: NO entendi lo que me decias sobre el receptor BLU.. ¿Esta obsoleto?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Okas...!    Tienes camara para subir las fotos?



me habia olvidado si aca te dejo dos imagenes no son lo mejor pero funcionara el pre del mic lo cambie por un 081 que es lo que tenia a mano jeje, tengo pensado entrar con audio, asi que creo que como esta andara jeje , el diseño es en proteus ,tambien les dejo el archivo ,


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Para que programa es ese LAYOUT?

PD1: Buen PCB tiooo! Que bien que tengas los transformadores (    ops

PD2: Que les parece si yo estripo todos los transformadores que consigua y luego cuelgo una foto para que me digan cual sirve?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Para que programa es ese LAYOUT?
> PD1: Buen PCB tiooo! Que bien que tengas los transformadores (    ops
> 
> PD2: Que les parece si yo estripo todos los transformadores que consigua y luego cuelgo una foto para que me digan cual sirve?


hola antony es para proteus isis 
las bobinas  no son dificiles de conseguir fijate en una de am en desuso seguro tiene una que te servira   que tienes de color naranja tambien  
ok a la espera entonces

¿que programa usas para tus diseños?


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

PD: Utilizo "mano PBC" y PCB WIzard

EDIT1: Ahi te cuelgo la foto de las 3 placas (una es de un mini TV, otra de un receptor de radio comercial y lo que parece la parte de control de video de un videojuego de esos chinos)


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

bueno pareciera que la que tiene el an7273 fuera pero no estoy seguro , algun tio primo abuelo con radio en desuso? seguro que hay !


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

bueno resalto los del dataset porque dan muy buen resultado leerlos , jeje fijate que estoy en un proyecto que se trata de comandar una bomba sumergible por rf a una distancia de 2 km el transmisor esta echo lo e probado con audio anda barbaro mi idea es codificar una señal  en 110 mhz recibirla y decodificarla , pero tengo problemas con el receptor no logro que funcione e harmado este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/puede-reciclar-control-juguete-15124/ pero no me recibe nada en otras paginas e visto que dicen que se puede escuchar una fm comercial con su bobina correspondiente y amplificador a su salida pero no hay caso la verdad estoy algo perdido con este circuito tan sencillo , asi que le desarme el camion a mi hijo jeje.

conclucion o dudas: podre emitir una señal de unos 10w(como dijo mi abuelo mas vale que sobre y no falte ) en esta frecuencia sin que moleste a nadie ? la emision seria unos tres minutos hasta que la comunicacion se establesca y luego cuando el tanque se llene otros tres minutos para apagar la bomba , todo esto manejado por un pic para que no haga caso a señales falsas que hay en el aire , que opinion me das con respecto a este receptor me tiene como loco jeje


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pssss he estado buscando y nada que ver..! He hasta ofrecido dinero y nada...!     

PD1: En la foto, vi que tienes la documentacion de un receptor VHF brasileño... Yo lo arme y lo unico que suena es estática.. ¿Tu lo armastE? ¿Como te fue?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

claro de eso es lo que te comento mas arriba , no me anda para nada , y es muy similar a otros circuitos que andan por ahi, creo que tendre que buscar algun ci de fm y armar al circuito del data a ver que pasa


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jejejejejeje yo tambien anduve investigando y conseguia el mismo diseño solo que la parte de amplificación variaba (nada importante como debes saber)..:! Que te parece el TDA7000?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

me parece muy bueno , subes el esquema ? lo has probado? si anda tal vez deberia probar con ese jeje y dejar de joder con circuitos faciles


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pues yo voy a tener que usar el doble de cacharros bokoness       ! El TDA 7000 es super utilizado.:! El esquema lo consigues en el datasheet!

EDIT1: YO no lo he armado porque no consigo el IC en mi ciudad.. pero no dudo que en la tuya lo consigas tan facil como un 555


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Otra pagina con fotitos y todoo!
http://es.geocities.com/ea5chq/receptor_fm_para_vhf.htm

PD: La pagina es de un amigo radioaficionado español.. me dio vista buena a esta montaje!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

gracias antony esta muy bueno el link mañana veo si lo consigo y te comento en unos dias jeje, creo que va a ser este el que montare


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ten en cuenta que esos TDA's forman una familia..! Creo que tambien sirve el TDA7010..! De todas formas consulta a Sr. Google.:! Ademas.. he leido por ahi que tiene sus clones en otras compañias y que varia en el numero de serie..! (ejemp: TDA7000= CD1488  (esto es un mero ejemplo))


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

tengo un 7010 me voy a fijar si es el mismo


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Que suertudo..!     ops:

PD: Yo sigo buscando algun radio que pueda desguazar-..!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 28, 2008)

revolviendo unas revistas encontre este circuito que es similar al que me mostraste


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 29, 2008)

He aqui una pagina que explica como hacer una inductancia variable...! Saludos y disfrutenla..!   

http://anilandro.googlepages.com/construccióndeinductanciasvariables2

Está muy detalladito y se ve muy buena..!


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 29, 2008)

Aqui les dejo un receptor de CB..! Espero que lo disfruten y me cuenten como les fue..!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 29, 2008)

muy bueno antony sigue asi saludos jeje


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 30, 2008)

Buena pagina Antonhy, lo que me ha dejado pensando es la firma de este señor...

 La VIDA sólo es energía que ha aprendido a defenderse..." - Anilandro -

Pues que estoy  yo también de acuerdo oye¡¡


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 30, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> He aqui una pagina que explica como hacer una inductancia variable...! Saludos y disfrutenla..!
> 
> http://anilandro.googlepages.com/construccióndeinductanciasvariables2
> 
> Está muy detalladito y se ve muy buena..!




Haaa¡¡ un comentario, esta bobina por su gran tamaño y capacidades parásitas solo ira bien en Hf 
no penseis en usar para los experimentos con FM, pues en VHF no funcionara 

Para usos de OC baja  ( de 0.5  a 14 Mhz) seguro que va de maravilla 

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 30, 2008)

Si che.. tienes razon..! Usar una inductancia asi para HF- VHF.. seria la receta perfecta para el desastre.:! Pueden probar con una bobina ya hecha y un nucleo de ferrite deslizable..!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 1, 2008)

bueno otra variante del tda 700 aunque bastante parecida solo que este usa un tandem para el ajuste de frecuencia , es el que arme y anda bastante bien


----------



## diego_z (Ago 1, 2008)

segunda parte


----------



## diego_z (Ago 5, 2008)

bueno antony me has echo madrugar hoy ! aqui te dejo el receptor con detallitos de construccion


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 5, 2008)

¿Yo?  ops:    jejejeje discualpa cheee! Bueno gracias..! Ya lo bajo y lo imprimo..!

Recuerda que es solo una ayuda che..! Hazlo cuando puedas..!


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 5, 2008)

Oye che no viste esa ultipa parte de la potencia? La puedes realizar ya que tienes osciloscopioo!


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Algunos PDF para que se entretegan estos dias..!   


PD: Y como dicen los radioaficionados:
*73 y 33* [Al fin pude entender que significaban ops:    ]


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

He aqui un PDF que me paso el conocidisimo TIOPEPE..! Sobre VFO's


Disfrutenlo

73


----------



## diego_z (Ago 26, 2008)

hola queria poner este articulo ya que me parecio interesante la parte de los diodos y su capaciada espero les sirva ( primera parte )


----------



## diego_z (Ago 26, 2008)

segunda parte


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 26, 2008)

Excelente aporte..!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 26, 2008)

tercera parte ejemplillo


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

Diego anoche estuve pensando sobre la transmision usando el diodo (1N4148)..! ¿Que me dcis?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2008)

mm no se che tiene 18pf seria cuestion de probar lo que no es  cuanto puede variar con respecto a la alimentacion y un varicap de un cb que medi tenia 2 nf  pero va puesto en serie con uno de 18 pf asi que serian 17,8 pf abra que probar


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

CT=[C1*C2]/[C1+C2]

C1= 18 pF
C2=2000 pF

CT= 17.84 pF
Pense que no daba lo que me decias..!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2008)

tambien puede ser 

c=_____1______=
   __1__     __1___
     c1     +      c2


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

Nahhhh esa formula es muy enredada-! Bueno estoy un poco dudoso acerca de la estabilidad del 1N418..!


----------



## diego_z (Sep 13, 2008)

bueno mirando revistas olvidadas ya,, encontre la numero 3 de saber elec-nica , me gusto el circuito y aqui esta , lo que mas me gusto es el capcitor variable que usaron ,, naa de trimer miniatura


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 13, 2008)

Excelente aporte che..! Sigue con ellos   !


----------

